# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  30 May 2011: MTS, LG, Alcatel, MessagePhone, Fly, Philips models updated

## hassan riach

.MTS-Basic, MTS-140, Alcatel-140 models supported
.LG-S310 model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.LG-A155 model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.MessagePhone-QS150 model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Huawei-G6600 new hardware type (128Mb flash chip) under test
.Philips-X518 model included in list (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Fly-DS165 model included in list (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Karbonn-K496 model included in list (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Micromax-X505 model included in list (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.firmware database updated    *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

